# Joe Jackson



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

I love Joe Jackson... well, at least I really love 3 of his most popular songs. His best stuff is from the late 70's and early 80's.

He had a cool style then. Very elegant & refined looking, I still adore his song Stepping Out - I will play it over & over again on my IPod sometimes.

Any fans or even anyone familiar with his stuff?


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Seeing as nobody else answered you post - yes I love some of Joe Jackson's stuff as well. Only really familiar with the singles but I love "Steppin Out" and "Different For Girls"


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

He cant be cool - he's ginger.


----------



## Harwoodandy (Feb 27, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> He cant be cool - he's ginger.


Think you'll find he's bald now - just like most of us from 1979!


----------

